# When are they old enough to sex?



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I have 8 molly fry that are 8 weeks old. They all appear to be females. Are they old enough to accurately tell the sex? How old/big before the males gonopodium is obvious? And how old before they can start breeding. I want to sort them out before I give some of them away.


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

The gender on most should be apparent inside about 6 weeks. Depending on how you feed them and the water conditions will affect how quickly they develop. If you can tell their gender than they are close enough to being able to breed that you should separate them out if you are not looking to reproduce more.

Thanks
Rob


----------

